# Ishin Ryu Ju-Jitsu ???



## chrismay101 (Apr 17, 2008)

Does anyone hear know anything about Ishin Ryu ju jitsu? Whats it like?

hope someone can help.

Chris.


----------



## frank raud (Apr 17, 2008)

chrismay101 said:


> Does anyone hear know anything about Ishin Ryu ju jitsu? Whats it like?
> 
> hope someone can help.
> 
> Chris.


 
As I remember, fairly standard British jiujitsu. Kevin Pell is a tough dude.


----------

